# I drove my S.O’s Subaru (ICE) today



## Protect1989 (Feb 22, 2019)

It was the first time I have driven an ICE since I purchased my Tesla about 2+ weeks ago. I’ve logged about 500 miles in that time with the 3. My GF drives a 2018 Subaru Forester and asked me to drive. No biggie. 

It felt like I was learning how to drive all over again. The seats felt hard, the engine whine was unappealing, taking turns felt unwieldy. I was truly uncomfortable driving it to the point where I made her drive the second leg. I just couldn’t get comfortable. 

I didn’t think the model 3 would impact my driving so much nor do I want to be one of those pretentious people who can’t drive an ICE vehicle without lifting their nose, but damn it was a way different experience than I was expecting.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

The last time I drove an ICE vehicle (an SUV) I was terrified to change lanes, because it didn't seem safe with so little power in reserve.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

JasonF said:


> The last time I drove an ICE vehicle (an SUV) I was terrified to change lanes, because it didn't seem safe with so little power in reserve.


What were you driving, an International Scout?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> What were you driving, an International Scout?


No, a Mitsubishi SUV. It's about as powerful as my last car, but it doesn't feel that powerful anymore. None of the ICE cars do.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

JasonF said:


> No, a Mitsubishi SUV. It's about as powerful as my last car, but it doesn't feel that powerful anymore. None of the ICE cars do.


Ok, well that's quite a power difference from the Tesla. Not just in absolute power but in the way it deploys it. I can see how it would feel a bit weedy going back from the Tesla.

Maybe I just have better ICE cars, because hopping back into them, they hardly feel unsafe. As smooth? No. As easy? No. Unsafe? Hardly.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Protect1989 said:


> It was the first time I have driven an ICE since I purchased my Tesla about 2+ weeks ago. I've logged about 500 miles in that time with the 3. My GF drives a 2018 Subaru Forester and asked me to drive. No biggie.
> 
> It felt like I was learning how to drive all over again. The seats felt hard, the engine whine was unappealing, taking turns felt unwieldy. I was truly uncomfortable driving it to the point where I made her drive the second leg. I just couldn't get comfortable.
> 
> I didn't think the model 3 would impact my driving so much nor do I want to be one of those pretentious people who can't drive an ICE vehicle without lifting their nose, but damn it was a way different experience than I was expecting.


Same experience every week when gf and I switch cars (outlander suv)...I expect it to regen and nearly rear-end everything.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Frully said:


> Same experience every week when gf and I switch cars (outlander suv)...I expect it to regen and nearly rear-end everything.


the regen part is absolutely true. I have to be extra cautious when I drive my honda


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Frully said:


> Same experience every week when gf and I switch cars (outlander suv)...I expect it to regen and nearly rear-end everything.


lol, I feel ya. My weekend car is a manual. That DEFINITELY takes recalibrating.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> Maybe I just have better ICE cars, because hopping back into them, they hardly feel unsafe. As smooth? No. As easy? No. Unsafe? Hardly.


I'm in Florida, where 50% of the time, if someone thinks you're changing lanes, they try to close the gap and force you out. So it gets a little close sometimes with an ICE car. With the Tesla? Plenty of room, no matter how hard they try to keep me out.


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

My experience is different with the Subaru.....I drive my Volt mostly (daily driver)...followed by my Forester turbo second.....the Forester is modified (not just customized) and still feels quite fast to me (especially because of the aural experience of the engine and exhaust)...as fast as the M3?...NO...no where near it...but can certainly hold its own against other ICE’s....my daughter asked me if I was going to trade it for the model Y.....Nope...i love driving that Forester....it is somewhat of a sleeper...is practically brand new (30k miles on a 2014 that I bought in 2013) and the best part....is all payed off....oh...and I think the MY is an imposter M3 on stilts too.....


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

JasonF said:


> I'm in Florida, where 50% of the time, if someone thinks you're changing lanes, they try to close the gap and force you out. So it gets a little close sometimes with an ICE car. With the Tesla? Plenty of room, no matter how hard they try to keep me out.


I lived forever in NY, where they invented that art form. Driving ICE cars the whole time. Never felt inadequate except in my 95 HP Olds Omega. Just have to plan ahead. Yes the Tesla is an advantage, a cheat code. But it's still quite possible in an ICE car. Just takes a bit more thought.



VoltageDrop said:


> My experience is different with the Subaru.....I drive my Volt mostly (daily driver)...followed by my Forester turbo second.....the Forester is modified (not just customized) and still feels quite fast to me (especially because of the aural experience of the engine and exhaust)...as fast as the M3?...NO...no where near it...but can certainly hold its own against other ICE's....my daughter asked me if I was going to trade it for the model Y.....Nope...i love driving that Forester....it is somewhat of a sleeper...is practically brand new (30k miles on a 2014 that I bought in 2013) and the best part....is all payed off....oh...and I think the MY is an imposter M3 on stilts too.....


Agreed 100%. Except for the Model Y thing. Will reserve judgement until I see it.


----------



## cabbie (Feb 17, 2019)

The last time I drove our old ICE I started to walk away without removing the key and turning off the car!


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

cabbie said:


> The last time I drove our old ICE I started to walk away without removing the key and turning off the car!


I haven't done that yet....but what I do mess up is the shifter location.....In the M3 I am constantly grabbing for the console only to realize the shifter is on the steering column......both of my other cars are console shifter locations.....


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> I lived forever in NY, where they invented that art form. Driving ICE cars the whole time. Never felt inadequate except in my 95 HP Olds Omega. Just have to plan ahead. Yes the Tesla is an advantage, a cheat code. But it's still quite possible in an ICE car. Just takes a bit more thought.


Oh I used to change lanes easily all the time in my previous car, and it had plenty of power for it. In the Tesla, I got used to surprising the person in the next lane by giving a sudden burst of speed to complete the lane change. When I can't do that in an ICE car, it feels way less safe and more stressful. It's probably working just fine, it just doesn't feel like it anymore.


----------



## Lady Sprite Blue (Mar 10, 2019)

Fortunately, my wife drives me in her Subaru Legacy. I’ve backed her car out of the garage a few times to get the garbage to the curb, otherwise since December 17 it’s been M-3 only. Sweet. 😘


----------



## travis1906 (Apr 1, 2019)

Agreed on the ICE vehicle change. I drive my 2017 Honda Civic periodically and I have to get used to it all over again every time. No regen braking throws me, lack of acceleration when I need it, getting out of the car and nearly forgetting to turn it off, put it in park, etc! Plan on letting my 17 year drive it when she gets her license in a couple months.


----------



## Lady Sprite Blue (Mar 10, 2019)

Having posted a few days ago about not driving my wife’s Subaru or any ICE vehicle since December, yesterday I needed to drive the beast. It was quite an adjustment, especially starting up and slowing down. Regarding the former, each time I stepped on the accelerator, I zoomed forward and had to catch myself. Breaking was equally uncomfortable in that I actually had to use the brakes. I’m so accustomed to regen braking which I love. In the M3, braking is the gradual relaxing my right foot to slow the car, as opposed to stepping on the brake pedal in the Subaru. Oh my! What a difference! And, I used to L O V E my Subaru. 🙃


----------



## Fljamis (Mar 2, 2018)

cabbie said:


> The last time I drove our old ICE I started to walk away without removing the key and turning off the car!


That happened to me. 2017 Forrester. Simply walked away from the car, still running, and unlocked. Luckily I was at a dog park and the car was right there.


----------

